# 101



## nickel (Jan 11, 2011)

Εσείς πώς προτιμάτε να μεταφράζετε το μεταφορικό _101_;

Μια γρήγορα ματιά στο βικιπαιδικό κείμενο για την αρίθμηση των μαθημάτων στα αμερικάνικα πανεπιστήμια:

A *course number* is the number given to a course at college or university. There are several conventions used at many institutions in North America:

Course numbers are three digits long.
Numbers have a four-letter subject identifier preceding them; for example, CHEM for chemistry.
The hundreds digit of the number marks the relative difficulty of the course (the higher the more difficult). Very high levels may be used to mark graduate courses.
Introductory courses are usually numbered 101.
Courses that are to be taken consecutively are often numerically close; for example, BIOL 101 and BIOL 102. Numerically close courses can also indicate equivalent courses that are taught differently.
Ones digits indicate similar courses at different difficulties; for example, 364 is Introduction to Databases, while 564 is Database Design.
Within a specific level, core courses are at lower numbers while specialized are at higher.
​Ειδικότερα για το *101*:
The first course in a subject taught at a college or university in Australia, Canada, South Africa, or the United States. By extension, "Topic 101" is used generally to indicate the basics of any subject. The expression is also used in this non-academic sense in the UK. Used this way, it is always pronounced "one-oh-one".​
Η χρήση του για την αρίθμηση μαθημάτων ξεκινά γύρω στο 1930, αλλά η μεταφορική χρήση κάπου στο 1970, με έξαρση στην τελευταία εικοσαετία. Παραδείγματα (δύσκολα θα βρείτε θέμα που δεν υπάρχει σε χρήση με το 101 δίπλα):
Bonds 101: What They Are and How They Work
Office romance 101: Relationship advice for managers
Torrents 101: the Basics of How Bittorrents Work
I wasn't sure where to put this but this thread seemed fitting for those needing some 101 on Facebook...

Όπως διάβασα κάπου, συχνά το 101 υπάρχει στον τίτλο αλλά πουθενά στο κείμενο, που μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι είναι εύκολη λύση για τιτλατζήδες.

Στο αρχικό ερώτημα: Εσείς πώς προτιμάτε να το μεταφράζετε;
εισαγωγή
βασικά στοιχεία
για αρχάριους
για πρωτάρηδες
κάτι καλύτερο;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 11, 2011)

"Για αρχαρίους" το μεταφράζω συνήθως, όταν είναι στη μεταφορική του έννοια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2011)

nickel said:


> Στο αρχικό ερώτημα: Εσείς πώς προτιμάτε να το μεταφράζετε;
> εισαγωγή
> βασικά στοιχεία
> για αρχάριους
> ...



All of the above και μερικές επιπλέον ιδέες:

από το άλφα/από την αρχή/από το μηδέν
ξεκίνημα από/σε/στο


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2011)

Δεν μας ενοχλεί που με το «για αρχαρίους» ξεχνάμε στα ελληνικά την πανεπιστημιακή του προέλευση στα αμερικάνικα, ΟΚ; Γιατί κι εγώ προτιμώ το πιο φυσιολογικό «για αρχάριους», αλλά κάτι με ενοχλούσε, σαν να πρόδιδα την ιστορία του. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 11, 2011)

Ωστόσο τα μαθήματα στο πανεπιστήμιο συνήθως αριθμούνται με I, II, III κ.ο.κ., ή με Α' εξαμήνου, Β' εξαμήνου κτλ, οπότε είναι λίγο δύσκολη η απόλυτη αντιστοίχιση, Νίκελ.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 11, 2011)

nickel said:


> Όπως διάβασα κάπου, συχνά το 101 υπάρχει στον τίτλο αλλά πουθενά στο κείμενο, που μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι είναι εύκολη λύση για τιτλατζήδες.


Επειδή αυτό ισχύει πολύ συχνά, όταν το 101 αποτελεί μέρος τού τίτλου, το διατηρώ 101: Η αμερικανική κουλτούρα γονιμοποιεί τη γλώσσα (θα 'λεγαν οι μαρκετίστες).


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Ωστόσο τα μαθήματα στο πανεπιστήμιο συνήθως αριθμούνται με I, II, III κ.ο.κ., ή με Α' εξαμήνου, Β' εξαμήνου κτλ, οπότε είναι λίγο δύσκολη η απόλυτη αντιστοίχιση, Νίκελ.


Δεν θα ήταν δυνατό να σκεφτώ καν κάτι τέτοιο: να αντικαταστήσουμε κάτι που έχει διαδοθεί τόσο, που έχει περάσει από τον ακαδημαϊκό χώρο στη λαϊκή κουλτούρα, που γονιμοποιεί (βλ. Ζαζ) και τη δική μας κουλτούρα στα μανατζερίστικα έστω επίπεδα, με κάτι άγνωστο και άχρωμο. Εννοούσα μήπως θα ήταν πιο κατάλληλες οι καθωσπρεπίστικες αποδόσεις: _εισαγωγή, εισαγωγικά μαθήματα_ κ.τ.ό. Αλλά δεν...


----------



## jurgarden (Jan 11, 2011)

Σε ακαδημαϊκό πλαίσιο, προτιμώ το "Εισαγωγή στο" τάδε αντικείμενο...

Πχ. στη σχολή Αγγλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας υπάρχει Εισαγωγή στη Γλωσσολογία... (1ο έτος). Είναι η τακτική που ακολουθούν τα περισσότερα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 11, 2011)

Ναι, κι αυτό που λέει ο Jurgarden. Χρησιμοποιώ και την απόδοση "Εισαγωγή στο..."


----------



## Zazula (Jan 11, 2011)

Νίκελ, επειδή ρωτάς, πιστεύω πως αξίζει τον κόπο να σου πω ότι εγώ στο ιδιόλεκτό μου έχω εντάξει πλήρως το αγγλικό μεταφορικό _101_ στην καθημερινή χρήση· και εξηγούμαι αμέσως: Όταν θέλω να δηλώσω πως κάτι συμπεριλαμβάνεται στα πολύ βασικά και θεμελιώδη, στα πρώτα-πρώτα που μαθαίνει κανείς μόλις βγει απ' τ' αβγό και του φύγουν τα γράσα απ' τα μάτια, κοτσάρω πίσω από το (συνήθως αφηρημένο, μια και κατά κανόνα περιγράφει έννοια κι όχι πράγμα) ουσιαστικό το «101». Παράδειγμα χρήσης, εδώ στη Λεξιλογία: «Αυτά τα μαθαίνεις στην _Πιάτσα 101_».

Τι να έλεγα; Στα «εισαγωγικά τής πιάτσας»; Στα «θεμελιώδη τής πιάτσας»; Στα «βασικά τής πιάτσας»; Στην «πιάτσα για πρωτάρηδες»; Όλες οι άλλες επιλογές, πιστεύω, νερώνουν τη δύναμη του αφηρημένου ουσιαστικού — ενώ με το _101_ (παρά τις πέντε συλλαβές του στον προφορικό λόγο), το οποίο ακολουθεί το ουσιαστικό (οπότε το αφήνει απερίσπαστο στον αντίκτυπό του), έχω το αποτέλεσμα που θέλω. Κανείς από τον κύκλο μου (και δεν αναφέρομαι σε άτομα μετέχοντα της αγγλόφωνης παιδείας), που έτυχε να ακούσει αυτό το _101_, δεν έδειξε να μην αντιλαμβάνεται τι εννοώ (εκτός κι αν το έκρυψε για να μην με φέρει σε αμήχανη θέση).

Η προαναφερθείσα χρήση φρονώ πως έχει εντυπωσιακότερο αντίκτυπο όταν αναφέρεται σε έννοιες που κανονικά δεν διδάσκονται κάπου (π.χ. πιάτσα, θητεία, χάκινγκ, επιλογή αυτοκινήτου, αγορά υπολογιστή κλπ)· όταν αναφέρομαι (για δήλωση του προφανούς, για σφάξιμο με το γάντι, για αυτοσαρκασμό, για λεπτή ειρωνεία κλπ) σε πράγματα που διδάσκονται σε ακαδημαϊκό περιβάλλον, συχνά επιλέγω να καταφεύγω και στην έννοια του «πρώτου εξαμήνου»: _Όπως όμως ακόμη κι ένας φοιτητής στο πρώτο εξάμηνο της νομικής / ιατρικής / αρχιτεκτονικής γνωρίζει κλπ_. Επιτατικά ο φοιτητής μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί από σπουδαστή των ΤΕΙ: _Όπως όμως ακόμη κι ένας σπουδαστής πρώτου εξαμήνου στα ΤΕΙ λογιστικής / μηχανολογίας / διοίκησης επιχειρήσεων γνωρίζει κλπ_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2011)

Εγώ λέω πάντως «αυτά τα μαθαίνεις στην (ή αυτά είναι η/αποτελούν την) αλφαβήτα της πιάτσας»...


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2011)

@Zaz: Από τη στιγμή που έκανες την _Πιάτσα_ μάθημα (ενώ είναι μεγάλο πανεπιστήμιο) οι αποδόσεις σου θα απέχουν από τα παραδοσιακά: π.χ. Αυτά τα μαθαίνεις στην Πιάτσα α΄ εξαμήνου. (Δικό σου κι αυτό.) 

Θέλω πάντως να πω ότι το «101» όχι μόνο δεν είναι γνωστό στην ευρύτερη πιάτσα αλλά ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα και σε κοσμοπολίτικους κύκλους (ή του Cosmopolitan σελίδα 56). Θα δυσκολευτείς να βρεις παραδείγματα στο διαδίκτυο (εγώ δεν βρήκα). Και ταυτόχρονα έχεις πρόβλημα ρέτζιστερ: διαδεδομένο και καθημερινό στα αγγλικά, παρεΐστικο (και αν) στα ελληνικά.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 11, 2011)

Στο Ιστορικό-Αρχαιολογικό Θεσσαλονίκης, αρχές δεκαετίας του '90, τα λέγαμε "εισαγωγικά μαθήματα" ή "κατοστάρια", καθώς και αυτά είχαν τον κωδικό 101 (υπήρχαν επίσης τα επιλεγόμενα και τα ειδίκευσης ή "εξακοσάρια").


----------



## SBE (Jan 11, 2011)

Υπάρχει κι ο τίτλος μαθήματος Εισαγωγικά Κεφάλαια Τάδε
Αλλά τι λέω εγώ συνήθως;
Έλα μωρέ, ούτε το τηλεκοντρόλ δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει, εντελώς στοιχειώδες, Ηλεκτρονική Ένα! 
(ή χημεία ένα, βιολογία ένα κλπκλπ). 
Γεννήθηκε σε αντιστοιχία με το 101, κάπου πριν είκοσι χρόνια σε κάποιοι πανεπιστήμιο της βόρειας Ελλάδας.


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2011)

SBE said:


> [...]Αλλά τι λέω εγώ συνήθως;
> Έλα μωρέ, ούτε το τηλεκοντρόλ δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει, εντελώς στοιχειώδες, Ηλεκτρονική Ένα!
> [...]


 
That's Dummies studying Electronics rather than Electronics for Dummies. 
Do they get a degree or does that fall under 404-Not Found? ;)


----------

